# Oberon



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, I am new here--I've just had my Kindle for 3 days   Please, riddle me this....what makes an Oberon cover worth all the money? I am still debating, do I spend $35 on a cover, or do I just bite the bullet and buy an Oberon. My skin is the black and white fleur from Decal Girl, so I am thinking that any color cover will go with it.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

My co-worker just got her Oberon today, and the quality is really, really nice. I'm going to buy one now too. I just needed to see one in person.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I hope I can help a little here

We are a leather company that has been in business since 1972, our pieces are handmade in the USA and we are a small family company. We also do not mass produce our products and the designs are ours in house and not copies of anyone elses.

Our leather quality in my opinion is second to none and I think once you get it in your hand you will be blown away.. thats what we are told anyway.... Every other cover out there is made overseas and is produced in bulk.. there maybe a few exceptions to that rule of course but ours is very unique.  We have a strong customer base for our covers and journals and a variety of other items. Also we are here in the US and if you call you get a live person. We take your questions seriously. 

You will never see another product like ours, I can promise that cover will outlast your kindle. If you ever have issues we are a phone call or email away.. We have a ton of happy customers.

If you have any other questions dont hesitate to ask!! Thanks!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I hope I can help a little here
> 
> ...


I own two Oberon covers and can truly say "Amen!!" to this. I couldn't love them more. The quality is outstanding... the designs are a work of art in themselves. I have one that I use for fall/winter and one that I switch to for spring/summer. After I bought my first cover, my SIL - who doesn't have a Kindle - loved my cover so much that I bought her an Oberon journal. DH wanted an Oberon card holder so I got him that. I've honestly had more people asking me about where in the world I got my gorgeous Oberon cover than I've had ask me about my Kindle. Are the Oberon covers that nice?? Oh yeah!!! And, no, I'm not a paid Oberon spokesperson...


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

In my opinio Oberon totally worth the money!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Oberon covers are worth the money - the quality is such that it will likely outlast the device!
They are also very nice to hold, add a little weight, but are an excellent product for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Makes your Kindle look like a book in a fine leather cover


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

intinst said:


> Makes your Kindle look like a book in a fine leather cover


Yes, this.... they are beautiful and unique, and absolutely worth the $40 difference between the other cover you're considering.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What makes it worth it? I say its:

Craftsmanship
Uniqueness
Durability
Sheer beauty
Protection for the Kindle
The look and feel of it
The leather

It's the best cover I've ever purchased. I have two Oberons, an M-Edge and a Javo-Edge. I absolutely love my Oberons! Oh, one more thing... the customer service and responsiveness is well above par.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the great comments.. I know I may be biased but I love this company and am proud of the work.. I am not one of the amazing artists I only admire the work.. but I hope you will consider an Oberon and when you do I am dying to know what you think


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You could buy a used Oberon here on the Buy/Sell/Trade listings on KindleBoards.  Someone always has one up for sale.  They do hold up well and look good even if used.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I've just ordered mine, and after hearing all the good things about Oberon I'm so excited  

I looked through the site and there is so much other lovely stuff there too. I wanted a nice kindle cover and that's how I found the site, but I think I'll be going back there for other things too. I'm not a journal keeper but I think I want a nice one anyway for my recipes, and the jewelery is gorgeous too


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought the Celtic amulet and I put scents of some Egyptian oils that i bought during my travels there. I get a lot of compliments on it. I haven't seen it on their product list of late, so I wonder if I got the last one. It was a cask like amulet. Love it!

I also bought their checkbook and business card holder. At first they were very stiff. After a while, they just blended beautifully to their folded state. Quality of everything is great. 

I also had an issue with one of my covers and it was immediately replaced! I will order from them again - I'm coveting the Kindle Dragon cover in RED... ooooooooh!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Ohh your soo lucky, I just fell in love with the scent necklaces, and to fill them with something unique like that would be wonderful, they are definitely on my wish list  . 
My husband almost had to choose my cover for me because I was taking to long, but he loved the dragon one too, and if he was picking for me he would have chosen one of the sun ones, and probably in blue because that's my fav color, but I decided on the purple hummingbirds because it is gorgeous and a bit girly  

Gosh I think most of the posts I've written here has involved Oberon, I gotta get around into some different categories and stop obsessing lol


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, you all talked me into it!!   I ordered the Tree of Life last night----now, how long do I have to wait to get it?


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

I get mine today. It's on the UPS truck and out for delivery as we speak. Woohoo! I got the forest design in dark green.

Boy, I sure wish they made men's wallets...


----------



## cisco333 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have The Tree of Life For my Kindle dx.  It is very nice and I really like it but it will not protect your kindle.  I dropped mine and had a mark across the screen and it just didn't function anymore.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

cisco333 said:


> I have The Tree of Life For my Kindle dx. It is very nice and I really like it but it will not protect your kindle. I dropped mine and had a mark across the screen and it just didn't function anymore.


1st time I've heard of that. Was the cover closed? I can't see how the screen would have been touched if the cover was closed.


----------



## cisco333 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes it was closed the mark was like an ink mark..it was not cracked.  I was surprised too but I got a free replacement without any problem.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

nothing will protect your kindle 100% but I have to say ours is one of the best in my opinion 

I can't wait until you get your tree of life.. you have to let us know how you like it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to say the Oberon cover has saved my Kindle from disaster. It was in my purse when a valet opened the car door and it fell out onto the pavement on the side my Kindle was in. It was not harmed. Thank you Oberon.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I just had to jump into this thread to say that after having my Kindle for almost a year and drooling over the Oberon covers (if they have a hit counter on their website, I'm sure half the hits have been from me this past year), my hubby finally ordered one for me tonight! It's the Celtic Hounds in wine. I am so excited, I can't stand it! Hopefully it will look good with my skin, but I'm not a fan of my current skin so I may change it anyway.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MINImum said:


> I just had to jump into this thread to say that after having my Kindle for almost a year and drooling over the Oberon covers (if they have a hit counter on their website, I'm sure half the hits have been from me this past year), my hubby finally ordered one for me tonight! It's the Celtic Hounds in wine. I am so excited, I can't stand it! Hopefully it will look good with my skin, but I'm not a fan of my current skin so I may change it anyway.


That's the cover my wife (loonlover) has and she loves it!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

They look beautiful, but I still can't justify the expense right now.  It outlasts my Kindle, great.  What do I do with it when my Kindle goes?  They are more than $40 more for most DX covers on the market.  More like $100 more.  That hurts.

That said, now that I'm getting $110 back from Amazon, maybe I can consider it.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Marte147--there will probably still be a market for your kindle cover from other people who still have functioning kindles. Depends on how long your kindle lasts. 

I gave my Mom my kindle 1 with Oberon World tree in green and I sold my celtic hounds in wine here on Kindleboards. I bought them both used (here and ebay)  I am undecided which one to buy for my K2  (top runners are blue Hoskusai, red roses, red hummingbird, red dragon.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to put a book in my Kindle cover when I no longer have a kindle to fit in it (not for many years I hope lol, but if I upgrade later and my cover won't fit I still get to use it). I was thinking of putting in a spiral note pad and using it for miscellaneous stuff since I'm not much of a diary person, and I'm going to get an oberon journal for my cooking recipes long before I wear my kindle out lol. I thought a spiral note pad would be good since I would probably break the spine of any other type of book that I tried to shove in the pockets, but a bendy one should go in fine


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have 3 journals, and a K cover for myself, my daughter has a journal, husband has a belt, and I bought a cover as a gift to go with a Kindle. I will always be a loyal Oberon customer. Their craftsmanship is amazing, the customer service is great, and even though they seem expensive, they are a really great value. These items last a life time! In fact, I have no doubt that My kids will enjoy them, and if they take care of them, their kids will enjoy them too.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I have to admit this is becoming among my favorite threads  thanks everyone for your continued support and orders, we really appreciate our customers.. we couldn't do it without you


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I have to admit this is becoming among my favorite threads  thanks everyone for your continued support and orders, we really appreciate our customers.. we couldn't do it without you


  I'm so happy to have found your site, its the type of stuff I love and can rarely find


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I might be in the used market, I suppose.  I really like the Tree of Life and Celtic Hound in Saddle.  I also like the Celtic Cross, probably in Chocolate.

So, I'll be on the Buy, sell, trade board looking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes they are very expensive compared to other covers and never go on sale, but they are gorgeous and high quality. Sadly, I'm not sure if I will be getting one for my K2. They've stopped making the one I have for my K1 (Purple Roof of Heaven) for some reason and although I love the new Hollyhocks I'm not sure I can justify the expense right now because I need to save for my vacation to California this fall. We'll see!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered the Purple Sun for my new DXG. 

After all the times I pouted and moaned and whinged because I wanted a Purple Sun for Tavar I finally got to order one for Octavian. 

(giggles)

I know I caused more then one headache with my whinging.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I had an Oberon journal a long time ago..I don't know what happened to it, and now I'm sad that I let it get away. I do keep looking at K2 covers, but I'd be concerned about how heavy they are. My Noreve is SO light, easy to hold. I also think I'd dislike the straps holding it in, and I don't think I'd like the velcro option either. But....they're SO beautiful!! What would make me push the "order-me-now" button?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It sounds like you would like a new journal.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just got my Kindle yesterday and am venturing in the Accessories forum for the first time. I just put Van Gogh's Sky Kindle 2 Cover on my birthday wishlist (ie, I just told my husband he has to buy it for my birthday).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What color?  Then you must go to decal girl and get a skin to go with.  There are Van Gogh skins too.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm torn between Marigold and Sky Blue.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the Marigold makes it look like the sky is on fire.  I like that a lot, but I'm more partial to the actual color blue than I am marigold.  I would be torn with that design also.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah, beware of the Accessories forum. Many enablers here!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yes they are very expensive compared to other covers and never go on sale, but they are gorgeous and high quality.


I couldn't agree more.

When I bought my k2i last March, I ordered a black Amazon cover at the same time. About a month later I ordered an Oberon Black Sky Dragon because I was enthralled after seeing photos of Oberon covers on another thread here.

My Oberon cover was well worth the extra money. It doesn't just protect (though it does that well) - - its beauty truly enhances my reading experience. These covers are a work of art, IMO.

Now I am wondering - - when the new k3 comes out (in August? according to rumors) I plan to buy one and give my k2i to a dear friend. The k3 may require a different cover. If so, then the question is not which cover to get, but which Oberon cover to get.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cisco333 said:


> I have The Tree of Life For my Kindle dx. It is very nice and I really like it but it will not protect your kindle. I dropped mine and had a mark across the screen and it just didn't function anymore.


Sadly, no cover will protect your Kindle from the "perfect drop" - if it hits just right it's going to be damaged no matter what cover it's in. I did drop mine in its Oberon cover a time or two and while _*I*_ lost a few heartbeats, my Kindle was just fine. It's the luck of the drop.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

> I think the Marigold makes it look like the sky is on fire. I like that a lot, but I'm more partial to the actual color blue than I am marigold. I would be torn with that design also.


I'm partial to the blue as well, but I'm thinking the Marigold might look better with the design. Decisions, decisions! lol



> Ah, beware of the Accessories forum. Many enablers here!


So I'm discovering!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

But it's so much fun!


----------



## cisco333 (Jul 1, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Sadly, no cover will protect your Kindle from the "perfect drop" - if it hits just right it's going to be damaged no matter what cover it's in. I did drop mine in its Oberon cover a time or two and while _*I*_ lost a few heartbeats, my Kindle was just fine. It's the luck of the drop.


 My "perfect drop" was from a check in desk at a hotel to a marble floor. I have my new Kindle in the Oberon cover ...hopefully no more "perfect drops."


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I just got my Kindle yesterday and am venturing in the Accessories forum for the first time. I just put Van Gogh's Sky Kindle 2 Cover on my birthday wishlist (ie, I just told my husband he has to buy it for my birthday).


This sure would look pretty with the Marigold Van Gogh's Sky cover


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cisco333 said:


> Yes it was closed the mark was like an ink mark..it was not cracked. I was surprised too but I got a free replacement without any problem.


In al likelihood, it was a cracked screen..the screen is a laminate, and the part on the inside cracks and causes the problem you describe. One can't see the crack, just the result. Whetber a fall will hurt a covered Kindle depends on many things, the height, the sorface, what part hits first...glad you were able to get a replacement!

As a proud owner of an Oberon cover and other Oberon products, I hope you love yours as much as we do! There are many fine covers for the Kindle, different things work for different people.. But I do love my Oberon...

There are many DecalGirl skin threads... 

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I finally took the plunge! I knew I wouldn't rest until I did it  . I looked at the new designs and the old! I ordered the purple butterfly cover! Now, I'm on pins and needles for it to be delivered  .


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Vet said:


> I finally took the plunge! I knew I wouldn't rest until I did it  . I looked at the new designs and the old! I ordered the purple butterfly cover! Now, I'm on pins and needles for it to be delivered  .


Oh, please post a picture when you get it. I'm torn between the purple butterfly and the Marigold or purple Hollyhock.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Oh, please post a picture when you get it. I'm torn between the purple butterfly and the Marigold or purple Hollyhock.


I'll post pics as soon as I get it! Honestly, I've gone back and forth several times, but I kept coming back to the purple butterfly! The purple Hollyhock is pretty too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea about how long it takes an Oberon to be made and shpped? I ordered my DX case on Thursday of last week. Octavian arrives today and I am a bit worried about his running around unprotected.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

We ordered one on July 1st and I got a notice that that it was shipped on July 2. The UPS tracking website says it will be delivered on July 12. Ten days seems like an awfully long time, but that's what it says. I'm in Georgia and I think they're in California.


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

I ordered on 6/30 and it shipped on 7/2. Tracking information says that it will arrive to me on 7/9. For me, that will make 9 days from order to delivery----and that is with the holiday, too. Ships from California and I live in Ohio---if you're closer, I am sure you would get it earlier, too.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered on 7/6. No shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I just got my Kindle yesterday and am venturing in the Accessories forum for the first time. I just put Van Gogh's Sky Kindle 2 Cover on my birthday wishlist (ie, I just told my husband he has to buy it for my birthday).


That is the one I want, it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

My Oberon will be here tomorrow!! I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

My Oberon literally took my breath away when I first opened it. They are stunning.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

MINImum said:


> We ordered one on July 1st and I got a notice that that it was shipped on July 2. The UPS tracking website says it will be delivered on July 12. Ten days seems like an awfully long time, but that's what it says. I'm in Georgia and I think they're in California.


USPS seems to be the fastest way. I hope you get yours soon though!

PS - love your Mini.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> USPS seems to be the fastest way. I hope you get yours soon though!
> 
> PS - love your Mini.


Hubby ordered it for me, so he probably picked the least expensive option.  But I am really trying to wait patiently.

And thanks. I just changed my profile picture to one that shows some of the updates I've done to the car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

MINImum said:


> We ordered one on July 1st and I got a notice that that it was shipped on July 2. The UPS tracking website says it will be delivered on July 12. Ten days seems like an awfully long time, but that's what it says. I'm in Georgia and I think they're in California.


That's because UPS ground literally is. Packages get across country via trucks, that's why it takes so long. USPS packages on the other hand are flown across the country so it's much faster.

Sorry it's taking so long but it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered on 7/6 and was told this morning that it won't ship until Monday, because they were closed on 7/5.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone have the Hummingbird design?  I was wondering if it folds back okay with the design on the spine.  I really like it, but I like to fold my Oberon back when reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Does anyone have the Hummingbird design? I was wondering if it folds back okay with the design on the spine. I really like it, but I like to fold my Oberon back when reading.


I just received mine this week and I'm working on folding it back. It's still a bit stiff, but I think I think with a bit of time, it will fold back flat. I'm getting ready to dig out my leather conditioner and soften it up some.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Unfamiliar with Oberon in that I've never touched one, just admired them from afar.

Are these really so hard and stiff that they need conditioning with something special?  I really like soft, pliant leather, which has made me question whether I'd really want to have one of these covers on my KDX graphite, although I certainly think they are beautiful works of art.  

I had about decided I'd rather have a Noreve, but then I looked closer at them and it looks as though the inner pocket on the left side would put plastic up against the Kindle screen . . . I'm starting to wonder if there is a really good case out there that would suit me.


(I've got the first summer cold I've ever had during the hottest part of the summer, and I'm miserable and cranky and getting very frustrated that every time I think I've decided on a case I start seeing negatives about it - don't mean to be a Debby Downer.)


----------



## JuneGem (Jul 3, 2010)

I received my ROH last week and from the first moment I got it, I was able to fold back the cover without any problem. No stiffness at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

clawdia said:


> Unfamiliar with Oberon in that I've never touched one, just admired them from afar.
> 
> Are these really so hard and stiff that they need conditioning with something special? I really like soft, pliant leather, which has made me question whether I'd really want to have one of these covers on my KDX graphite, although I certainly think they are beautiful works of art.
> 
> ...


They're not hard and stiff, but they are rather thick so it's not always easy to fold them back flat until they're broken in. The leather conditioner just speeds up the process (not everybody uses it, but I happen to like the results with using the conditioner). I'm not saying they're soft and pliant either though, you need them somewhat stiff for protection.

I've only used Oberons on my Kindle since they came out. I've tried a couple different ones, but always wind up going back to Oberon. They are my favorite.

BTW, when I say fold it back, I mean fold it back completely so there is no gap between front and back.. I'll post pictures shortly.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Does anyone have the Hummingbird design? I was wondering if it folds back okay with the design on the spine. I really like it, but I like to fold my Oberon back when reading.


My new Hummingbird design folds back very nicely...without any conditioning.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Pictures would be great!  Thanks for the clarification, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The blue cover is my Butterfly Oberon that I've had for quite some time. The red cover is my new Hummingbird cover. (Yes, that's a Christmas tree...yes, it's still up.) I apologize in advance for the photo quality. I'll try to take some better ones tomorrow.

See how flat the blue cover folds back?
























And here are pictures showing off my new cover, skin and screensaver:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Heather, is the Hummingbird wrap around thicker than the Butterfly? I know that there is more detail on the Hummingbird, so I though that may account for a little extra thickness. I love the the Hummingbird cover and the Hollyhock cover and I'm trying to decide which I want. The red looks really beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Heather, is the Hummingbird wrap around thicker than the Butterfly? I know that there is more detail on the Hummingbird, so I though that may account for a little extra thickness. I love the the Hummingbird cover and the Hollyhock cover and I'm trying to decide which I want. The red looks really beautiful.


I'm not sure if it's the design or just the red.. It seems to me that all of my red covers have been slightly thicker than the other ones. But it's not that much thicker. The blue is just broken in to lay flat. I'm looking for my black Wild Rose cover to compare. I set it aside in a safe place... and now I don't remember where I put it (other than it's in my bedroom or sitting room)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure if it's the design or just the red.. It seems to me that all of my red covers have been slightly thicker than the other ones. But it's not that much thicker. The blue is just broken in to lay flat. I'm looking for my black Wild Rose cover to compare. I set it aside in a safe place... and now I don't remember where I put it (other than it's in my bedroom or sitting room)


I have never had a wrap around cover. I have the Housiki wave and had the Dragonfly Pond, but my daughter has the Butterfly cover. Hers didn't seem that much thicker. After seeing the Hummingbird in the Red, I'm really leaning in that direction. I have seen a skin (Hibiscus Fairy) that would look great with it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

clawdia said:


> Unfamiliar with Oberon in that I've never touched one, just admired them from afar.
> 
> Are these really so hard and stiff that they need conditioning with something special? I really like soft, pliant leather, which has made me question whether I'd really want to have one of these covers on my KDX graphite, although I certainly think they are beautiful works of art.
> 
> ...


I have a Noreve, and I absolutely love it! The wallet thingy on the inside cover doesn't harm the Kindle at all. I hardly notice it, and, the way it's constructed, it won't rub, press, or stick to the Kindle screen. If anything, it gives a little extra padding to protect the screen. There are quite a few reviews on KB, if you're interested. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I got an email that my order was completed on 7/2 but it is not here. I ordered the Fed Ex delivery and am thinking it wasn't worth the extra money. 

(sigh)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmm. I ordered UPS Ground for tracking. Maybe it'll be delivered before the end of Summer.

ETA:I received an email saying that the order was completed/shipped on 7/6, but no tracking number.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather...I'm surprised no one has commented on your Christmas tree!!  I was cracking up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Heather...I'm surprised no one has commented on your Christmas tree!! I was cracking up.


It's a small tree, only about 4 ft tall. We keep it up year round on a table in my sitting room. We actually did get the main tree down early this year...maybe March.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

grrr still no cover. I am calling Oberon tomorrow. If this order was completed on the 2nd then it should be here by now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> grrr still no cover. I am calling Oberon tomorrow. If this order was completed on the 2nd then it should be here by now.


Did you have it shipped UPS or USPS? UPS takes FOREVER to get over here to the East Coast, but USPS only take a few days. I bet you'll have it Monday if you used UPS.

I gave up using UPS with Oberon awhile ago. USPS is cheaper and faster (and it's still insured)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I received a shipping notice today. Expected delivery is 7/16.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I got an email that my order was completed on 7/2 but it is not here. I ordered the Fed Ex delivery and am thinking it wasn't worth the extra money.
> 
> (sigh)


Don't forget there was a long holiday right after your order shipped, and like UPS, FedEx ships over the ground via truck rather than air (unless you paid for FedEx overnight or something) so those two things combined are probably why it seems to be taking so long.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's a small tree, only about 4 ft tall. We keep it up year round on a table in my sitting room. We actually did get the main tree down early this year...maybe March.


When I was growing up the Christmas tree didn't come down until August. That was always a sad day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Did you have it shipped UPS or USPS? UPS takes FOREVER to get over here to the East Coast, but USPS only take a few days. I bet you'll have it Monday if you used UPS.
> 
> I gave up using UPS with Oberon awhile ago. USPS is cheaper and faster (and it's still insured)


Yep it does because USPS flies its packages across country while UPS sends them via trucks. It takes a good 7-10 days for a package to travel across the country via UPS Ground.


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

Vet said:


> Hmmm. I ordered UPS Ground for tracking. Maybe it'll be delivered before the end of Summer.
> 
> ETA:I received an email saying that the order was completed/shipped on 7/6, but no tracking number.


The day that my order shipped, I received an email saying the order was complete and I was given a tracking number.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered FED EX. If it was going to take this long I would have gone with a less expensive alternative.

I normally am a pretty patient person but I don't like Octavian being unprotected. (SIGH)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

sbrown29 said:


> The day that my order shipped, I received an email saying the order was complete and I was given a tracking number.


I finally got a tracking number.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I ordered FED EX. If it was going to take this long I would have gone with a less expensive alternative.
> 
> I normally am a pretty patient person but I don't like Octavian being unprotected. (SIGH)


FedEx Ground is just as slow as UPS for cross country shipments. Now if you paid for overnight shipping then something is definitely wrong. What does your tracking number say?


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got mine   Its so lovely, I'm extremely impressed, it was so worth the wait   

As soon as I figure out how to post a pic I will put it over in the pictures thread, my skin is still on its way so I'm not quite done decorating my kindle yet, but the cover is a fantastic start


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't get a tracking number so I have no idea what is happening. I am more then a bit frustrated.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If my case gets here it looks like I will have one of the last purple suns. I looked at the website today (for contact info) and went to look at my case on the internet. It is no longer available. 

PLease get here soon, please get here soon....


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> If my case gets here it looks like I will have one of the last purple suns. I looked at the website today (for contact info) and went to look at my case on the internet. It is no longer available.
> 
> PLease get here soon, please get here soon....


Really? It still shows up on my page and allows me to put it in the cart.

This is one of the designs/colors I've been considering, so I'll be sad if it's no longer available in purple.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Weird, I was there and saw marigold, red, and saddle. If it is still available on your website and you want it, I would say order it now.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Weird, I was there and saw marigold, red, and saddle. If it is still available on your website and you want it, I would say order it now.


I'm seeing purple available for K2, but not for DX. Hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Don returned my call. The day that is listed on their email to you is the day that they remove an order from the website. That could be the day that you ordered it, the day they finished it, or the day they remember that they finished it and pull it off the website. (grins) They didn't finish my order until 7/6 and it will get here tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Oberons are indeed a bit pricey, but definitely worth it. I didn't think I'd be able to get one and had decided on the purple M-Edge, but my sweet husband told me I might as well spend the extra $30-40 and get the cover I really wanted. The thing I love about my Oberon (original Dragonfly Pond in fern) is that it never gets boring. I've had mine since late February, and I still stop and admire my cover on a regular basis. I love to feel the soft, smooth leather, and trace the gorgeous design. I also have a habit of sniffing my cover.   (No, the leather smell is not strong, it's only noticable when you actually sniff the cover.) I can't imagine enjoying a plain cover as much as I do my Oberon. 

My Oberon does lay flat now, it wasn't quite flat when I first got it. There's also no sign of wear or creases from folding the cover back. The cover does add a bit of weight to the Kindle, but I like it. When I'm at home, I often take my Kindle out of the cover. When I'm away from home, the extra weight makes me feel like my Kindle is well protected. So worth the money, and I will absolutely buy another Oberon if I ever want/need another cover!


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

My Oberon (The Wave - just got it!) is what I think of as "pebbled" leather.  Are some of them made with smooth leather?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

clawdia said:


> My Oberon (The Wave - just got it!) is what I think of as "pebbled" leather. Are some of them made with smooth leather?


Mine is smooth, but I also requested it that way.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Some of the older ones are more pebbled. They switched back to a smoother leather several months ago.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If my case gets here it looks like I will have one of the last purple suns. I looked at the website today (for contact info) and went to look at my case on the internet. It is no longer available.
> 
> PLease get here soon, please get here soon....


I see purple, marigold and red. Looks like they dropped Saddle. I am still lusting after the marigold Sun.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd love to get one with smooth leather some day - are there particular patterns that are done in the smooth leather?


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Oberons are indeed a bit pricey, but definitely worth it. I didn't think I'd be able to get one and had decided on the purple M-Edge, but my sweet husband told me I might as well spend the extra $30-40 and get the cover I really wanted. The thing I love about my Oberon (original Dragonfly Pond in fern) is that it never gets boring. I've had mine since late February, and I still stop and admire my cover on a regular basis. I love to feel the soft, smooth leather, and trace the gorgeous design. I also have a habit of sniffing my cover.  (No, the leather smell is not strong, it's only noticable when you actually sniff the cover.) I can't imagine enjoying a plain cover as much as I do my Oberon.
> 
> My Oberon does lay flat now, it wasn't quite flat when I first got it. There's also no sign of wear or creases from folding the cover back. The cover does add a bit of weight to the Kindle, but I like it. When I'm at home, I often take my Kindle out of the cover. When I'm away from home, the extra weight makes me feel like my Kindle is well protected. So worth the money, and I will absolutely buy another Oberon if I ever want/need another cover!


I agree totally about the Oberons being worth the price, I was going to get an m edge for my birthday and was looking through them all when I stumbled across an oberon reference and decided to look them up since they sounded interesting, and at first I was going to stick with the Medge because I loved the red icon case. After a lot of looking back and forth I decided that I would really regret not getting the oberon (I knew I would be allowed to get one cover only, so i had to be really sure that I wanted whatever I picked out) and I just love it, I'm completely happy with it and don't regret missing out on the other case. Of course after deciding on the Oberon I had a lot of trouble deciding on what pattern and color to get lol.

I also love to trace the pattern, and I'm a cover sniffer too :0P I'm so glad I'm not the only one to do it lol. I had the old amazon kindle 2 cover and it laid flat straight away, but I'm hoping my Oberon takes its time to flatten because the slight rise it really easy to hold onto. So far no creases or anything but it is very new, so that's to be expected


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulaions! I can't wait to sniff my new Oberon when it's delivered!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It's here, it's here, it's here. 

Love the Purple Sun DX cover. Love the shade of purple, love the design. Love it love it love it.

(giggles)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay! Which skin are you pairing with it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

None. Octavian needs a coat but is ok going naked otherwise. (grins)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh! My sides are hurting!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

you guys are too funny !

Clawdia.. all of our cases have designs.. they are not smooth due to the process we use to create them


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> you guys are too funny !
> 
> Clawdia.. all of our cases have designs.. they are not smooth due to the process we use to create them


I would say the da Vinci (Saddle) is the smoothest (it was my first) and it is truly beautiful. Then I fell in love with Celtic Hounds (wine). Then I had to have the celtic checkbook and the matching business card holder, and the pewter amulet and on and on oh dear!

I absolutely love your products and you customer service is above par!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

We want to see Octavian in his new coat!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll give it a go. I have never posted a picture to the boards.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Photobucket makes it pretty easy. There's a thread in Let's Talk Kindle that walks you through it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## observer1 (Mar 17, 2010)

why don't all of the Oberon kindle cases come in all colors..    not complaining, they are all awesome but just wondering ..          thanks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I asked that questions many, many times. (grins)


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> you guys are too funny !
> 
> Clawdia.. all of our cases have designs.. they are not smooth due to the process we use to create them


I know that - I love my navy Wave cover. I was thinking more about the border around some designs, and the interior parts of the cases. My case has areas without the design, such as the entire back of the case, and that feels like what I think of as pebbled leather, and the only thing I'd change about my Oberon is that I wish the rough/pebbled feeling parts were smooth and soft.

I'm touchy-feely to the point that when I shop for clothes, I don't look at the rack of clothes, I walk past it and touch the pieces. At least I did, until I discovered a fabric that's a rayon/cotton blend called sousdi or morroccan cotton that I buy online - so soft, it almost feels like a washable cashmere! I love the Tienda Ho and Dairi brands of this clothing because of their softness.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

clawdia said:


> I know that - I love my navy Wave cover. I was thinking more about the border around some designs, and the interior parts of the cases. My case has areas without the design, such as the entire back of the case, and that feels like what I think of as pebbled leather, and the only thing I'd change about my Oberon is that I wish the rough/pebbled feeling parts were smooth and soft.
> 
> I'm touchy-feely to the point that when I shop for clothes, I don't look at the rack of clothes, I walk past it and touch the pieces. At least I did, until I discovered a fabric that's a rayon/cotton blend called sousdi or morroccan cotton that I buy online - so soft, it almost feels like a washable cashmere! I love the Tienda Ho and Dairi brands of this clothing because of their softness.


Funny, I'm also very touchy-feely, but prefer the pebbeled, i.e. more rough feeling of leather, and kindda regret that Oberon changed their leather to the smoother type, lol.

Guess that's why it's great there are sooooo many options


----------



## AmandaPanda (Jul 15, 2010)

I just received my Kindle 2 last night!  My mom has had the Kindle 1 since October of 2008 and after much deliberation, and some incentive in the form of a almost 4 hour daily commute and college graduation money, I finally decided to get a Kindle. I absolutely LOVE IT!!!

My mom has the Tree of Life cover for her K1, and I think it is absolutely beautiful!  I immediately went on the Oberon website to see if I could find the perfect cover for my K2 and struck gold!!  I ordered the Van Gogh's Sky cover in Sky Blue!  It looks BEAUTIFUL!!!  I absolutely can't wait for it to arrive!  Starry Night is my absolute favorite painting and has brought a lot of inspiration into my life.  I am so excited to be able to carry around it's likeness on my Kindle everyday!!!

Thanks so much Oberon!!!!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your Kindle 2, AmandaPanda, and what a terrific Oberon cover you ordered. Great choice!!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Vet said:


> Photobucket makes it pretty easy. There's a thread in Let's Talk Kindle that walks you through it. I'll see if I can find it.


I've been looking for this information. Please let us know where to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

This is the post I'd found. I hope it helps!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=211.0


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

AmandaPanda said:


> I just received my Kindle 2 last night! My mom has had the Kindle 1 since October of 2008 and after much deliberation, and some incentive in the form of a almost 4 hour daily commute and college graduation money, I finally decided to get a Kindle. I absolutely LOVE IT!!!
> 
> My mom has the Tree of Life cover for her K1, and I think it is absolutely beautiful! I immediately went on the Oberon website to see if I could find the perfect cover for my K2 and struck gold!! I ordered the Van Gogh's Sky cover in Sky Blue! It looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I absolutely can't wait for it to arrive! Starry Night is my absolute favorite painting and has brought a lot of inspiration into my life. I am so excited to be able to carry around it's likeness on my Kindle everyday!!!
> 
> Thanks so much Oberon!!!!


When you receive your cover please post a picture....I've gone to the website and looked at that cover at least 2x a day for the last two weeks. Maybe I should get it for myself as a back to school present


----------



## purplelover (May 23, 2010)

I purchase a checkbook a few years back from a store, but didn't know who made it. I just found out that it was Oberon. I don't remember the price I paid for it. But it is still in top condition. I purchase Oberon Kindle 2 cover of the purple Hummingbird just recently and it was really worth the price. I will be buying another Kindle 2 cover and also I am going to buy another checkbook. Thanks for making a great product Oberon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WICaniac said:


> The Oberon website states, "Our Kindle 2 cover is fully compatible with the new Kindle Global Wireless model!" Is this to say it fits the Kindle 3? Given the different dimensions of the devices, I find this difficult to believe.


No, that has been on there awhile. That was when the K2i came out. Some people didn't know it was the same size as the K2 (us)


----------

